# Choas Lord on foot is it worth it



## oneway (Jul 27, 2011)

The question I ask would you put your choas lord on foot yes or no and a reason for it


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes in a horde of meat shields (marauders, MoK and Great weapons) I don't think other units in the WoC army list need his LD as much as them


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup, if you bung him in a horde of meat shields, fling the sword that does D3+1 wounds and Collar of Khorne (+6 Ward Save AND (2) Magic Resistance) and not only does the horde get to use his LD, he can possibily lead them against monsters, allowing for your elites to go elsewhere. On top of that he gives (2) Magic Resistance to the unit he is in.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

"Look out, Sir" ... I would never run a chaos lord on any mount because he'll be begging for a cannonball to the face. Leave him on foot and throw him in a big unit of warriors and you have a unit full of win.


----------

